
Google guillotine falls on certificate authorities WoSign, StartCom - svenfaw
http://www.zdnet.com/article/google-guillotine-falls-on-certificate-authorities-wosign-startcom
======
svenfaw
However keep in mind that WoSign is also used for Authenticode timestamping -
so fully distrusting it might be tricky on Windows systems.

